# Günstige Barschrute gesucht



## dc1981 (23. Dezember 2006)

hallo zusammen,

welche rute ist Barsche am besten geeignet.

möglichst feinfühlig und evtl. auch noch für zander, hecht und co.

Ja und über den Preis so günstig wie möglich.

Ich muß nicht die neuste Rute als mein eigen nennen.


Grüße


----------



## Kochtoppangler (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Günstige Barschrute gesucht*

1. Welche Preisklasse ist für dich günstig ?
2. Welche Ködergrößen wolltest damit fischen , was für Köder und in welchem Gewässer ?
3. Soll das nu eine Rute für Barsch sein , oder eher ein Allroundtalent ?

Wenn du mit ner Rute gleichzeitig Barsch und Hecht fischen willst musst du schon einige Abstriche machen was die feinfühligkeit und den Drillspaß beim Barschangeln betrifft und die Ködergrößen die man für Hecht verwenden könnte wären auch eingeschränkt .


----------



## Junger Dorschler (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Günstige Barschrute gesucht*

jo ein paar mehr daten wären schon förderlich


----------



## dc1981 (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Günstige Barschrute gesucht*

Also

1.preis bis max 80€
2.Fliesendes + stehendes gewässer (Maas + Maasplassen)
Natur+Kunstköder 
3. Ehr für Barsche
Ich Angel vom Ufer aus weiß ja nicht ob's wichtig ist ;-)


Greetings


----------



## Steffen90 (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Günstige Barschrute gesucht*

moin
diehier wär son allroundtalent: http://cgi.ebay.de/Balzer-Magna-Mat...ryZ56731QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
ist aber eher was für hecht/zander

und diese hier für barsch: http://cgi.ebay.de/BALZER-Magna-Mag...ryZ56731QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kochtoppangler (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Günstige Barschrute gesucht*

Also in der Preisklasse bis 80€ Würd ich dir ne Balzer Magna Matrix Mx9 spin 25 empfehlen , die fische ich selbst auch .
Hat 3-25gr Wg , eignet sich also für alle kleinen Köder recht gut , man kann aber auch noch nen 3er Spinner damit fischen , und das Rückrat der Rute langt auch um mit nem Hecht fertig zu werden wenn der sich den kleinen Köder schnappt .
Beim Angeln vom Ufer würd ich dir ne lange Rute empfehlen , 270 oder 3m das kostet bei der Matrix dann 60-70 € .

Wenn du richtig spaß haben willst würd ich dir diese Empfehlen :
http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/ack/pezon-michel-redoutable-bass-210-p-1430.html?cPath=21_198
damit kannst du aber nur kleinstköder wie 3cm Wobbler oder 1er Spinner fischen . Dafür hast du selbst mit nem 25cm Barsch schon nen hammer Drill .


----------



## MR r.Ol.Ax (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Günstige Barschrute gesucht*

wow ich hätte nicht gedacht das es ne rute mit 2-7 g. wurfgewicht giebt...

das muss ich mir mal genauer anschauen


----------



## Kochtoppangler (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Günstige Barschrute gesucht*



MR r.Ol.Ax schrieb:


> wow ich hätte nicht gedacht das es ne rute mit 2-7 g. wurfgewicht giebt...
> das muss ich mir mal genauer anschauen



jau brauchst aber ne schöne kleine Rolle und dünne Schnur dazu .
Ich benutz ne 1000er Shimano Exage und 14er Mono .
Hab damit sogar nen 70er hecht erwischt |supergri


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Günstige Barschrute gesucht*

^Hab mir zu Weihnachten (ist natürlich schon angekommen das Paket) 'ne -20gr Forcemaster mit ner 1000er Exage und 16/20 Spiderwire (Mono) bestellt. Ich hoffe da kommt Spaß mit den Barschen auf


----------



## hecht 1 (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Günstige Barschrute gesucht*

hey,
ahst du dir schonmal die black bull angschaut?
ist zwar eher was für dickere barsche, aber auf die bist du ja bestimmt aus:q

Die habe ich acuh unbd das teil ist einfach nur hammer:k:k:k


----------



## profifischer (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Günstige Barschrute gesucht*

Hallo
Schau dir einmal die Spro Passion Premium Carbon Spin Light an.
Sie ist 1,80m lang, hat ein WG von 2-14g und wiegt nur 100g.
mfg Manuel


----------



## dc1981 (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Günstige Barschrute gesucht*

servus

das sind ja mal ne menge antworten.

ich werde mal beim händler die eine oder andere rute in betracht nehmen.

ich danke euch allen für die infos.

ich wünsche euch einen guten rutsch ins 007er jahr 

|laola: |laola: |laola:


----------



## Ghanja (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Günstige Barschrute gesucht*

Wenn du magst, dann schau dir auch mal die Shimano Nexave BX an. Hab die 270er Variante mit WG 10 bis 30 g und setz die zum Barsch-Angeln ein. Preis liegt so bei 60 Oggen.


----------



## kleinermg (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Günstige Barschrute gesucht*



 Ichn würde  dier die blackbull spining 1,60 mit eine wurf gewicht
von 5-15 gram entfelen die ist echt hamer und nicht die teuerste rute die benutze ich auch  und habe tolle erfolge damit erziehlt


----------



## Kochtoppangler (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Günstige Barschrute gesucht*

Ist 1,60 nicht ein wenig kurz ?
Find meine Redoutable Bass in 2,10m an einigen Stellen schon ein Stück zu kurz .

Obwohl es mit so einer Rute an Stellen wo man damit klarkommt sicherlich ordentlich Spaß macht ...


----------



## Wallerschreck (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Günstige Barschrute gesucht*

Nimm dir nichts zuuu hartes.. Barsche bis 30 cm haben ein Pergamentartiges Maul und an zu harter rute reißt der Haken schnell aus.. ich fische eine Cormoran Blue-Star 10-40 gramm bei 2.4m länge die ist weich genug für kleinere Barsche aber auch hart genug für größere Fische (mein größter Barsch damit hatte 46 cm war ein Riesenspaß und für die Rute kein Problem). Fische die Rute sogar am Rhein und mit Erfolg (für Zander ist sie aber zu weich).
Und das beste ist die Rute hat mich bei meinem Händler nur 19€ gekostet (restposten)


----------



## xxcruiserxx (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Günstige Barschrute gesucht*

ich fiche zwei spinnruten, einmal die shimano catana ax 270 m, die hat 10-30 gr wurfgewicht, die rute ist sehr weich und feinfühlig und mit der hast du auch großen spaß an kleinen barschen.
die zweite rute ist die cormoran black star cm, die hat auch 10-30 gr wurfgewicht, aba sie ist ziemlich straff, man kann aber immer noch kleine köder werfen und kleine barsche gut drillen, mit dieser rute konnte ich auch schon einen 90er hecht überlisten, drillen und fangen


----------



## xxcruiserxx (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Günstige Barschrute gesucht*

ich benutze 2 ruten, einmal die shimano catana ax 270 m,die ist sehr weich und feinfühlig, sie hat 10-30 gr wurfgewicht, man kann sehr gut, sehr kleine köder werfen und es macht auch großen spaß kleine barsche zu drillen.
als zweites benutze ich die cormoran black star cm, sie hata cuh 10-30 gr wurfgewicht, aba ist sehr straff, man kann trotzdem noch ganz ok kleine köder werfen, mit dieser rute geht man auf nummer sicher, ich konnte damit schon einen 90er hecht überlisten, drillen und fangen.
beide ruten haben einen preis von 55€ bis 65€.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Günstige Barschrute gesucht*

ups sorry das ich es zweimal geschrieben hab xD


----------



## Nordlicht1975 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Günstige Barschrute gesucht*

Da muß ich doch auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben:

Also, ich habe mir nach Weihnachten folgende Kombination bei Askari bestellt, um meine lange unterbrochene Angler-Karriere nun mit der Jagd auf (hoffentlich große... |supergri ) Barsche im Plöner See fortzusetzen:

Rute: Balzer Diabolo III Spin 25 (2,10 m Länge, 3-25 g WG)
Rolle: Shimano Exage 1000 FA
Schnur: Shimano Speedmaster Special Spinning in 0,20 mm

Inzwischen ist das Paket da und wenn das Wetter mitspielt, werde ich am WE mal schauen was geht. Von eventuellen Fängen werde ich hier (bzw. im Raubfischforum oder unter PLZ 2) natürlich berichten. |bla: 

Ich habe für alles zusammen (inkl. Versand) übrigens nur ca. 73,00 € bezahlt, da bei Askari um die Weihnachtstage eine Aktion "15 % Rabatt auf alle Online-Bestellungen" lief. Aber keine Sorge, das war keine Eintagsfliege, auch jetzt im neuen Jahr gibts wieder 15 % Rabatt (aktueller Zeitraum 04.01.-10.01.). Die Exage ist aber anscheinend wieder ein paar Euros teurer geworden, vor dem Jahreswechsel galt für die 1000 FA ein Sonderpreis von 42,95 € statt etwas über 50,00 €. Jetzt haben sie sich bei 49,95 € eingependelt.

Also dann, Petri heil an alle und ein glückliches Händchen beim Materialkauf!

Jörg


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Günstige Barschrute gesucht*

Hi Nordlicht.
Also bei mir war das etwas anders. Ich hatte mich sowieso so schon in die Exage 1000 Ra verguckt und gerade vor Weihnachten lag ihr preis bei 37,95€ (was mir zu gute kam) 
Ich glaube die Fa war auch so in dem Dreh.
LG
PS: Hab eben mal nachgeguckt und da ist die Rolle echt bei 49,95€ aufwärts, so eine Schweinerei :c


----------



## allrounderab (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Günstige Barschrute gesucht*

schau mal bei ebay unter byron ruten die blue shadow zum beispiel.glaube maro angeln heissen die.hab da auch schon ruten gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Günstige Barschrute gesucht*



BarschAngler1991 schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich sowieso so schon in die Exage 1000 Ra verguckt und gerade vor Weihnachten lag ihr preis bei 37,95€ (was mir zu gute kam)
> Ich glaube die Fa war auch so in dem Dreh.



Die FA soll soweit ich weiß um einiges besser sein als die RA ,
würd das mit der RA also nochmal überdenken ...


----------

